# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نرفتن به مصاحبه دانشگاه شاهد

## mraday

من اسمم تو چند برابر ظرفيت دانشگاه شاهد (رشته كامپيوتر) بود. 

الان پشيمون شدم اصلا نميخام برم تو اون دانشگاه اگه كلن براي مصاحبه نرم از كنكور سال بعد محروم ميشم؟

و آيا مياد رو اولويت بعدي انتخاب رشته؟

چون تو سايت سازمان سنجش زده بود نرفتن به منزله انصراف قطعي ه !

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

> من اسمم تو چند برابر ظرفيت دانشگاه شاهد (رشته كامپيوتر) بود. 
> 
> الان پشيمون شدم اصلا نميخام برم تو اون دانشگاه اگه كلن براي مصاحبه نرم از كنكور سال بعد محروم ميشم؟
> 
> و آيا مياد رو اولويت بعدي انتخاب رشته؟
> 
> چون تو سايت سازمان سنجش زده بود نرفتن به منزله انصراف قطعي ه !


سلام نه شما محروم نمیشی اگر مصاحبه نرید کد رشته هایی که زدید همه حذف میشن

----------

